#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Simulado para certificação CCNA - Gratuito

## linonetobr

Olá pessoal,

O site virtx.com.br disponibilizou, de forma completamente gratuita, um simulado da prova de certificação Cisco (CCNA - 200-120), nas versões em Português e Inglês.

Além da simulação respeitar os critérios de tempo e conteúdo da prova oficial, para todas as questões é disponibilizada uma explanação sobre as respostas. Também é disponibilizado, ao fim do questionário, um resumo sobre sua performance geral e por assunto, além de um ranking com a pontuação dos participantes.

Portanto acessem e aproveitem o simulado CCNA da Virtx.com.br.

Forte Abraço,

Lino Neto

----------


## Micoli

Opa obrigado por compartilhar vou fazer bom proveito.  :Smile:

----------

